# Permesso vs Visa expiration



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

My wife and I just noticed a discrepancy. We are preparing to renew our Elective residence visa which expires on 14/2/2020. As we filled out the paperwork, we noticed that our permesso di residenza does not expire until 19/6/2020. Does anybody know which date is our renewal deadline?

By the way, thanks and kudos go out from us to NickZ and others of you on the forum who have been so helpful over our first year here in Italy.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I said this before but I'll ask again -) Are you sure you need to renew your visa? I'd expect you only need to renew the PDS.


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes. It appears that the visa was for first entry, and the PDS is now our main event. Thanks Nick!


----------

